# Biorb filter modification



## Millipede (Feb 11, 2009)

lately ive been thinking of a way to get rid of the need for an airstone in my biorb tank yet still keep the built in filtration function. i think the airbubbles cause too much turbulence and dissipates CO2 too rapidly for plants to make good use of it. i came up with an idea to use a small water pump in place of where the airstone used to be. it looks like it would work pretty well. im wondering if i should just cut off the bubble tube completely and block it shut to have a pure under-gravel filter. stuffing the bubble tube with filter floss would make for easy maintenance but the tube also gets in the way of decorating

let me know what you all think. it should be an interesting project. theres a small pump on ebay ive been looking at. it pumps about 3.5 liters a minute. does that sound like too much or too little?


----------



## Millipede (Feb 11, 2009)

nobody likes biorbs or what?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Oct 20, 2009)

i like the biorbs but i dont like the filteration system on them either, if it were me i would remove all the filteration stuff out of it and just do a heavily planted tank with no filter.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

ditto. I have one like that. Took out all of the filtration, plugged the airline hole, put in soil topped with regular gravel, plants, red cherry shrimp and a few small fish. No heater, no air or water pump, I did increase the lighting to a spiral florescent in a small reflector (clamp light type). Works just great. 

What size Biorb do you have?


----------

